# 2yo gunner filly



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Whatcha think? This mare is two years old, and 14.1 currently.


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

And when I say gunner baby, her grandsire is gunner.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Hard to tell with her mane in the way, but her shoulder looks great!

Nancy


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

When she fills out, I bet she'll be awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

You should see this girl MOVE! She is about to turn three, and has been started under saddle doing very light riding, and is super responsive. In the pen, she does sliding stops and roll backs while running around with the other fillies. And she isn't even the best one! I'll have to get more pictures tomorrow. The guy that owns the barn (and these horses) has some absolutely fantastic stock.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Too bad shell likely grow taller, 14.2/14.3 with that build are great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm loving how much leg bone she appears to have. SO many yearlings that I've seen have looked like hippos on toothpicks. I find her to be refreshing!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She wins the prize for best rear end engine! Can't say much about her legs as she is standing wonky. Nice back, neck ties in a bit high, feminine face, over all a very, very nice filly.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Not the best pictures, but I definitely really, really like her- beautiful shoulder, her hip is fantastic, her front legs are nice and straight and her pasterns have great length and slope. Her withers look like they're really high, but overall, she's a very balanced and beautiful horse- especially for not yet being 3- and looks like an athlete. When she fully matures and starts working up some muscle, she's going to be dropping jaws.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice filly! Her neck is a bit thin now, making her head look a little big and clunky, but that will likely change as she matures. Nice shoulder, great hip, good bone, good leg angles.

Only thing about her that really bothers me is that left front hoof. I don't know if it's something she was born with or something that's a farrier problem, but it looks slightly contracted with a fairly high heel. She looks like she might be in need of a trim and that might fix it.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Nice filly! Her neck is a bit thin now, making her head look a little big and clunky, but that will likely change as she matures. Nice shoulder, great hip, good bone, good leg angles.
> 
> Only thing about her that really bothers me is that left front hoof. I don't know if it's something she was born with or something that's a farrier problem, but it looks slightly contracted with a fairly high heel. She looks like she might be in need of a trim and that might fix it.


Ya know, I noticed that as well. But I'm on a 3" screen. 

I looked as if there may had been a big chip on the inside, but when I zoom in, it goes blurry.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Pretty girl! Her neck will hopefully muscle up with some under saddle work. Ditto about the feet. I can see flaring on the right front and hind, the left fore is definitely a bit funky. Easy fix, though. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Nice filly! Her neck is a bit thin now, making her head look a little big and clunky, but that will likely change as she matures. Nice shoulder, great hip, good bone, good leg angles.
> 
> Only thing about her that really bothers me is that left front hoof. I don't know if it's something she was born with or something that's a farrier problem, but it looks slightly contracted with a fairly high heel. She looks like she might be in need of a trim and that might fix it.



That left front does indeed have a high heel. This filly and her two sisters were left in the field to grow up for the first two years of their life with minimal handling, which is not ideal IMO, but they are working to slowly bring that heel down. I didn't have a whole lot of time to snap pictures as she was just about to be put up, and that head set is very high for her as my SO was attempting to get her to look at him instead of me. I'll try and take better pictures today, and take some of one of her sisters, and her sire.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

The Gunner line is amazing. I've had the pleasure of meeting a Gunner son, and it's unbelievable to think that he's a stallion with his personality. That rear end must be a very Gunner trait, as with the bald face (the stallion I know, Son of a Gun throws a lot of baldies.)

This girl looks lovely and solid. I doubt she'll grow much more if she sticks to the Gunner stereotype, but with muscle she will be drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

I was at the barn again today, and the trainer had the sister of the original post horse out, so I snapped a quick picture of her before I had to go to work, just so you could see what great babies this stud throws! This filly was born around the same time, so they are right at the same age.


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Kayella said:


> Pretty girl! Her neck will hopefully muscle up with some under saddle work. Ditto about the feet. I can see flaring on the right front and hind, the left fore is definitely a bit funky. Easy fix, though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I'm thinking she will. She's currently just being ridden in a rope halter, and they haven't really started collection work with her yet. I'm hoping to be able to chronicle her training and development! That is unless he sells her first.


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Tracer said:


> The Gunner line is amazing. I've had the pleasure of meeting a Gunner son, and it's unbelievable to think that he's a stallion with his personality. That rear end must be a very Gunner trait, as with the bald face (the stallion I know, Son of a Gun throws a lot of baldies.)
> 
> This girl looks lovely and solid. I doubt she'll grow much more if she sticks to the Gunner stereotype, but with muscle she will be drop dead gorgeous.



OMG what a beautiful stud! I'd love to get a foal out of that one!


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hoping to get more pictures of these two and their daddy this week!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

who is gunner? I personally know half a dozen horses named gunner.. including one of mine!

Nice filly.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

McQuay Stables: Colonels Smoking Gun (Gunner)


----------

